
Pictures of dead migrants inspire our sympathy. But what use is that to them? - justaaron
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/28/pictures-dead-migrants-salvadoran-migrant-daughter
======
justaaron
I post this as I saw a basic humanitarian essay "flagged" by one of our less
enlightened fellow readers. The humanitarian essay that was "flagged" is the
following link:

[https://joelx.com/american-immigration-
policy/14965/](https://joelx.com/american-immigration-policy/14965/)

shame on the person who flagged it, you risk your very soul...

~~~
dang
Your posts to this site have been breaking the site guidelines. Could you
please review them and stick to the rules when posting here?

It's not that the issues you're talking about aren't important; of course they
are. They're more important than virtually anything that is on topic here. But
for that very reason, they will easily take over the site completely if we let
them, and that would go against its mandate.

Besides that, posting in the flamewar style, which you've done a lot of today,
is not what this site is for.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
justaaron
I've posted exactly one post in the past months, this one.

Perhaps you are referring to my comments on other posts?

~~~
dang
Yes, by posts I mean comments as well as submissions.

------
justaaron
Criminalizing basic humane behaviors (such as saving drowning people, or
giving water to a dehydrated person at risk of death) is making things worse
and strips us of our very humanity. We wring our hands and move on, preferring
to not know about it, instead.

